# Controlling OBS Studio with C# application



## Whosns (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello,

i want to code an application in C# (WPF) to control/start/stop Recording and other funktionalities in OBS Studio. Such aus changing the saving path or changing Filename and so on..
I am a totaly beginner for developing such a obs tool.

Is it possible to make this kind of application, where youre able to control OBS Studio?
How do i code it in C#? 

I hope i can get help here..
Thanks..


----------

